# Moin an alle Boarder ;)



## RustyRyan (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo an alle,

bin dann wohl der nächste Neue hier im Board, werde mir Mühe geben die Erwartungen zu erfüllen :3dsculpture:


----------



## Muli (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo RustyRyan, willkommen bei uns!

So schwierig ist das garnicht mit den Erwartungen 
Einfach nur das Regelwerk beachten und schon sind wir per du 

Hoffe du fühlst dich hier wohl und lässt ein wenig von dir hören oder besser noch: sehen.


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## AMUN (5 Juni 2007)

Na da heiße ich dich auch mal willkommen on Board und bin schon ganz gespannt auf deine Beiträge 

Viel spaß bei uns

Gruß
Meister


----------



## mark lutz (5 Juni 2007)

herzlich willkommen an board


----------



## Spezi30 (9 Juni 2007)

Muli schrieb:


> Hallo RustyRyan, willkommen bei uns!
> 
> So schwierig ist das garnicht mit den Erwartungen
> Einfach nur das Regelwerk beachten und schon sind wir per du
> ...



du hast was wichtiges vergessen: Auch mal was posten...:thumbup:  
ansonsten welcome to the club:thumbup:


----------



## MasterT (9 Juni 2007)

willkommen auch von mir


----------



## coolertyp (13 Juni 2007)

moin ....
:devil: :angry: :devil: :angry: :devil:


----------

